# How to manually remove stuck magazine in CD Changer



## wsscott (Feb 5, 2004)

I've got a 2004 Touareg with the 6 disc CD Changer in the rear. I had to disconnect the changer when I installed a new Kenwood headunit about 6 months ago, and now need to remove the magazine that's in the changer because I remember I've got some CDs in there. There is no power to the changer now, so I need to know how to remove it manually without having to re-wire the changer. Thanks.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

Isn't the magazine spring loaded? If you just slide open the cover you can just push on the magazine and it will pop out. That is how mine worked on my Eurovan--but it has been a while. If one of the CDs is out of the mag this may not work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

You are going to have to get power to it again to get the magazine out with your disks in it. That or you are tearing it apart which is a good idea imo.


----------



## Midrange (Nov 25, 2014)

there is a way to slide a flat card between the magazine and the unit. It will release the pin which will let it come out. thats ONLY if there is no cd engaged inside the changer.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Midrange said:


> there is a way to slide a flat card between the magazine and the unit. It will release the pin which will let it come out. thats ONLY if there is no cd engaged inside the changer.


 I'm thinking the OP may have got it resolved or sold the vehicle by now given this was over 4 year old thread.


----------

